# Southern Ghost



## Crookymark1985 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi has anybody used Southern Ghost and could give me some feed back would be much appreciated


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Again have a search. Either for southern ghost or Sg

Plenty of feedback on them


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't used Nexus but there seems to loads of great reviews on here. A few lab tests as well showing it's good gear.

I use SG and it's bang on, so is the service


----------

